# British apprentice sequence.



## Empyrean (Aug 10, 2013)

Has anyone had a play with the British apprentice sequence? 

Here in the UK the BAeA has been running a fun sequence for intermediate pilots to start touching on freestyle aerobatics. The idea is to allow competitors to add extra manouvers to the figures in order to spice things up but still maintain a good level of discipline. The figures still need to be flown accurately as drawn, and start and finish on the correct axis. The scoring is slightly different too. Each figure gets a K of 20 and then extra points are awarded for over all technical merit-40K, artistic impression-40K, and framing-40K, 

Examples might be to add a one and half roll up, into a flat spin off the top of the stall turn in figure one. Or maybe a double avalanche somewhere. 

I'm a bit limited in the creativity department! What embellishments would you put in and where?

These sequences are only flown during one competition but they really good fun to fly once you start having a bash.

http://www.aerobatics.org.uk/sequences/Power_Apprentices2013.pdf

http://www.aerobatics.org.uk/sequences/Power_Apprentices2013.gif


----------

